# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Sony] Sony Vpl-ex130 δείχνει σε πράσινη απόχρωση

## Fu Manchu

Καλησπέρα

Εχω έναν Sony VPL-EX130 και το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει είναι ότι δείχνει την εικόνα σε πράσινη απόχρωση. 
Δοκίμασα άλλο VGA καλώδιο κάνει το ίδιο... Ελεγξα και τις ρυθμίσεις δεν είδα κατι διαφορέτικό

Είναι λάμπα;;; Και αν ναι που μπορώ να βρω εδώ από Ελλάδα;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Fu Manchu

Κανείς ρε παιδιά;

----------

